# Almunecar or Nerja?



## agat22 (Jul 10, 2015)

Does anyone live in Almunecar or Nerja? After researching the coast we really like these towns - we have 2 young children ages 3 and 1 (at the time that we move there). My husband works offshore 3 months at a time. We are looking for a family friendly community where I can meet mom's or families with children as well. We are open to other towns nearby as well if they are more suited. Any input is helpful


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

I would suggest maybe looking at schooling options for the future, if you plan to stay? Almunecar has an International school that has had good reviews.


----------

